# Sentinel weight question



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

When I picked up Auggie on Saturday, they gave me a puppy pack with one dose of Sentinel. It is for dogs 11-25 lbs. I weighed him today, he is 9.2 lbs. He is due for his dose today, but I don't want to over-medicate him. I tried calling the vet's office where I picked him up, but was unable to get a hold of them today. In our area, they don't use Sentinel at the few vets that are nearby. They use Heartgard, and a topical medication for fleas/ticks. 

I'm not going to give it to him. I guess I should just have him seen by my vet, and get something they recommend. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does look a high dose for a dog under 11 pounds - see Sentinel Heartworm Preventative For Dogs - 1800PetMeds


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's perfectly fine! I have discussed this with my vet before.

I give Millie 51-100 Sentinel and she is only 45 pounds.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree, and i would give it to him. They have done lots of studies, and a dog would have to eat boxes of them to even get a little sick! Its an expensive, good medication that you got for free!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, friends! There is an 800 number on the packet that I am going to call. He has an appointment with my vet in the morning for a check-up, and microchip. 

Since my vet doesn't use the medication, and he has had it before, and done well with it, can I order it or something? Do I need a script from a vet? I will ask about all of that tomorrow. Just wondering if any of you order your own meds.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You need a script if you want that medication and your vet doesnt carry it. It might be easier to just go with what they have though. Depends. Most vets dont like or recommend ordering medications. 
I dont order mine, i umm, get them free... from drug reps.  Riley has been on lots of different HW meds. Whatever they give, i will get! He is currently on sentinel too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would give the sentinel until it's gone and then switch to whatever your vet carries.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I love sentinel my dogs have been on it for years and its a all in one I have never had a flee on them. If you figure the cost of heartworm meds and flee protection it comes out to about the same in some cases its cheaper depending on what you use. 
My vet dose not carry it either but she calls in the 1 year prescription for me to 1800 petmeds and the shipping is free for orders over $39.


----------

